# Uncertain about Full and Mid Tower



## touchtopaly (May 12, 2015)

Hello,

As the title states I'm having difficulty choosing a case size for my first build. I know that a full sized tower offers a lot more opportunity for expansion. I really dislike the size of it though - it just seems to take up so much space and at the same time a midsized tower seems just right. Perhaps it's because it's my first build, and I am used to seeing mainly midsized towers.

So I'm torn between getting a case that's too bulky or getting a case that might hinder me later in the future. Here is my current planned build:

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor  ($219.99 @ NCIX US)
*CPU Cooler:* CRYORIG H7 49.0 CFM CPU Cooler  ($32.50 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus Z97-A/USB 3.1 ATX LGA1150 Motherboard  ($154.99 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory  ($62.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO-Series 250GB 2.5&quot; Solid State Drive  ($117.88 @ OutletPC)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5&quot; 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive  ($52.49 @ OutletPC)
*Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 970 4GB STRIX Video Card  ($319.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case:* Phanteks Enthoo Pro ATX Full Tower Case  ($99.99 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* EVGA 750W 80+ Bronze Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply  ($59.99 @ NCIX US)
*Optical Drive:* LG GH24NSB0 DVD/CD Writer  ($19.75 @ OutletPC)
*Total:* $1140.56
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-05-11 21:57 EDT-0400_

As you can see, I currently have a full tower selected out. I was hoping the community can help steer me in the right direction and outline some pros and cons of each size based on my preferences. The only foreseeable expansion that is probable for me in the future is SLI - I highly doubt I will setup a water cooling system. These are the following cases that I am interested in:

Full:
- Phanteks Enthoo Pro

Mid:
- Corsair 450D
- NZXT H440
- NZXT Phantom 410

I also have not seen the Phanteks in person so maybe someone with personal experience may be able to vouch and give me an idea on its size (and whether it's really as big as I believe it to be). Again, please just give me your thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## newtekie1 (May 12, 2015)

I could never bring myself to go to a full tower case. There are mid-tower cases with plenty of room in them, like my Corsair 650D.


----------



## touchtopaly (May 12, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> I could never bring myself to go to a full tower case. There are mid-tower cases with plenty of room in them, like my Corsair 650D.



Why do you prefer not to have a full tower? Is it just the size? I mean, I have room in my household but personally to me it just looks kind of gaudy and obnoxious when it takes up all of that space. I'm no enthusiast by any means and while I really do like the design of the Enthoo Pro (The steel/aluminum look and the side window), the size may just be a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 12, 2015)

You might even want to look at uATX.  Corsair 350D,  Fractal Design ARC-MINI-R2 are just a couple of cases that I could think of quickly.  
Full tower is just not needed for a "normal", air cooled system with no more than 2 GPU's.  They're great to work in, but often a pain to work around. If I'm working on a small case and I need to get to the other side, I will pick it up and move it.  With a large case, I move me.
Secondly, you might want to wait a month for Computex 2015, which might see the introduction of new CPU's and GPU's.


----------



## touchtopaly (May 12, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You might even want to look at uATX.  Corsair 350D,  Fractal Design ARC-MINI-R2 are just a couple of cases that I could think of quickly.
> Full tower is just not needed for a "normal", air cooled system with no more than 2 GPU's.  They're great to work in, but often a pain to work around. If I'm working on a small case and I need to get to the other side, I will pick it up and move it.  With a large case, I move me.
> Secondly, you might want to wait a month for Computex 2015, which might see the introduction of new CPU's and GPU's.



I would like to continue gaming at ultra resolutions throughout having a desktop but at a plebian 1920x1080 resolution and not over multiple monitors or 4K. Again, the only expansion I can reasonably see myself doing in the future is dual GPUs. I don't know how often I'll be in-and-out of my case but hopefully it's not a lot; I hope to be able to just build it and not have to mess with the internals anymore until I utilize SLI. 

As far as moving it - I have 3 moves planned within the next 3 years so I'll have to move it occasionally, but it's infrequent enough to where even moving a full tower isn't that big of an issue.  Really just comes down to form factor and appearance for me. Again, I think the full tower looks kind of obnoxious but don't want to be handicapped myself in the end.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 12, 2015)

Dont get the NZXT H440, everyone and their mom has that case, plus it has pretty lousy airflow.


----------



## touchtopaly (May 12, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Dont get the NZXT H440, everyone and their mom has that case, plus it has pretty lousy airflow.



Hey there are some moms out there that I like...didn't know it was known for poor airflow.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 12, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Dont get the NZXT H440, everyone and their mom has that case, plus it has pretty lousy airflow.


That is a neat case, but I would recommend it for only 1 GPU.  I like my Antec P100.


----------



## touchtopaly (May 12, 2015)

What about the Fractal Design Define R4? How is that generally? Would dual-970s be a problem on this?


----------



## Norton (May 12, 2015)

touchtopaly said:


> What about the Fractal Design Define R4? How is that generally? Would dual-970s be a problem on this?



An R4 is a great case (I love mine) but I would avoid dual gpu in it........... take a look at the Thermaltake Core V41 or Core V51


----------



## Valeriant (May 12, 2015)

Well, you need a case with 5.25" bay so you can strike H440 out. You only use one 3.5" HDD and not going to put big radiator(s), that sounds like you won't need to go full-tower unless you really like a particular full-tower case. Also weigh your preference on a case's specialty like "quiet" or "air". Quiet chassis usually not good for more than one GPU and not being water-cooled, but that depends on your room temp and fans management, IMHO. Good luck on your first build!


----------



## micropage7 (May 12, 2015)

wait wait, may i ask your point?
 perfect for liquid cooling, silent case, case that compact, or just need big space
you need to know what you need first before talking about what you gonna take


----------



## Jetster (May 12, 2015)

The only thing that Mid tower cases struggle with is custom water loops with two cards Corsair D550 here
Or if you change parts a lot I guess a full size case would be nice.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 12, 2015)

i went from a mid tower (antec P280) to a full (NZXT 810 Switch) and i couldn't be happier.  Airflow is much better and it takes my EATX mobo with ease, whereas the p280 was a tight fit for that board.  The size difference isnt too much to notice IMO and i love having all that extra space


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 12, 2015)

touchtopaly said:


> What about the Fractal Design Define R4? How is that generally? Would dual-970s be a problem on this?


 
As @Norton said, the R4 is almost as perfect a case as you can get (we have two of them).  It's built like a tank, has 8 3.5/2.5" internal bays, has almost perfect airflow (with only one GPU), and is pretty quiet, as well as being understatedly beautiful with a quality paint job..  The filters are some of the best I have seen in a case, and easy to get to for cleaning.  The internal bays are also configurable, and even the hard drive caddies are built rock solid.  There is an abundance of room on the backside of the motherboard tray for cable routing, as well as an attachment point for SSD's.  It feels like it should cost alot more than it does.

A very slightly improved addition to their line is the R5, which is actually running cheaper on Newegg than the R4's.  Although there are some improvements that make it even easier to use and configure, reading user reviews seems to indicate some of it's "tankiness" is not there anymore (thinner steel), so I would by an R4 again in a heartbeat over an R5.


----------



## touchtopaly (May 12, 2015)

So assuming that I will use dual-970s at some point in the future, which mid tower would be the most suitable for this? Again, this is the only expansion I reasonably plan on making.

NZXT H440
Fractal Design Define R4
Fractal Design Define R5
Corsair 450D
Themaltake Core V51


----------



## Devon68 (May 12, 2015)

I would go with the Fractal Design Define R5 or even the R4. The cards might run a bit hotter but the pc will be silent.

Full tower VS mid tower.
BTW been there done that. I was dreaming having an Cooler master Haf X case for as long as I can remember but TBH I really don't need anything that big even for 2 cards.


----------



## touchtopaly (May 12, 2015)

Do any of the ones I previously listed (H440, R4, R5, 450D, V51) provide a good balance between airflow and silence, and preferably one where the stock fans are good enough where I don't have to change them for my immediate use (Single 970 at 1920x1080 resolution, no OC or SLI just yet).


----------



## Jborg (May 12, 2015)

touchtopaly said:


> Do any of the ones I previously listed (H440, R4, R5, 450D, V51) provide a good balance between airflow and silence, and preferably one where the stock fans are good enough where I don't have to change them for my immediate use (Single 970 at 1920x1080 resolution, no OC or SLI just yet).


 
The H440 lacks on airflow, but it makes up for it with sound-reduction and looks in my opinion.

Actually last night I was playing Dragon Age Inquisition on near to max detail.... the game maxes the 970 out @ 95-100% usage... 

To give you an example of temps in the H440 with the GTX 970.... I was sitting around 67 celcius with the overclock in my system specs.

Taking off the front case panel dropped the GTX 970 temps down to 58-59 celcius in the NZXT H440.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 12, 2015)

touchtopaly said:


> So assuming that I will use dual-970s at some point in the future, which mid tower would be the most suitable for this? Again, this is the only expansion I reasonably plan on making.
> 
> NZXT H440
> Fractal Design Define R4
> ...


I would rule out the H440 because it doesn't move all that much air due to its design.  If you were going for 1 GPU, it's fine.  The rest are just a personal choice.  Other cases to add to your list if you're looking at quiet/silent cases: Antec P100 (here's mine with 2 x DEEPCOOL Gamer Storm GF 140 Red), the Corsair 330R, and the Nanoxia Deep Silence 3.
BTW, I mentioned the P100 and the 330R.  The reason that I like those cases is the direction that their control panel faces.  All of the German/Swiss cases have their control panel face up while the P100/330R face forward.  I place a scanner on top of my case so I wanted the control panel to face forward.  Just something else to think about.


touchtopaly said:


> Do any of the ones I previously listed (H440, R4, R5, 450D, V51) provide a good balance between airflow and silence, and preferably one where the stock fans are good enough where I don't have to change them for my immediate use (Single 970 at 1920x1080 resolution, no OC or SLI just yet).


All of them including the H440.  The 450D, while not designed to be a silent case like the Fractals, has the 140L fans in the front are known for being quiet.
Just saw that the Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 is going to be a ShellShocker deal latter today.  To me, that a direct competitor to the 450D and it comes with 3 140mm fans. (I'd move the 140mm fan they have installed in the top to the front)


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 12, 2015)

@touchtoplay to answer your q on the case fans. Yes, the stock R2 fans in the Fractal R4 and R5 cases are very good 140mm fans which are not only quiet, but move good air. Do they give you enough with the case? No. One up front, and one in the rear. I added 3: One more in front, one in place of one of the top soundproof vents, and one intake in the bottom. So 3 intake, 2 exhaust.

 All temps while gaming are very reasonable with an MSI GTX 970 and an i7-3770. Is it quiet with 5 fans? Fairly, just not super silent as it would be if the top exhaust wouldnt be used. Its a pleasant whoosh though, to me.


----------



## peche (May 12, 2015)

Norton said:


> take a look at the Thermaltake Core V41 or Core V51


@Norton  i was about to recomend them ... then saw you coment !!!


touchtopaly said:


> So assuming that I will use dual-970s at some point in the future, which mid tower would be the most suitable for this? Again, this is the only expansion I reasonably plan on making.
> 
> NZXT H440
> Fractal Design Define R4
> ...


Themaltake Core V51, modular case... you can take craps out for more space,


----------



## touchtopaly (May 12, 2015)

Seems like no one here like the H440...okay I'll rule it out - it kind of looks like a mini-fridge to me anyways so I don't want my buds to come over and accidentally rip off the door.

Clearly the Fractals and the Thermaltake Core V51 have been talked much about, and I haven't heard too much here about the 450D. So I guess my choice is narrowed down to these three now.

Anyone here have experience or any comments about the Bitfenix Ronin in addition to my remaining three choices?


----------



## Jborg (May 12, 2015)

touchtopaly said:


> Seems like no one here like the H440...okay I'll rule it out - it kind of looks like a mini-fridge to me anyways so I don't want my buds to come over and accidentally rip off the door.
> 
> Clearly the Fractals and the Thermaltake Core V51 have been talked much about, and I haven't heard too much here about the 450D. So I guess my choice is narrowed down to these three now.
> 
> Anyone here have experience or any comments about the Bitfenix Ronin in addition to my remaining three choices?


 
Its all personal preference.... Heres my H440, which I absolutely love, even if my mom, and her sister has one.







Good luck with your decision though!


----------



## touchtopaly (May 13, 2015)

Okay everyone - I've narrowed it down to 2 now:

- NZXT H440
- Fractal Design Define R5

I know there have been about three comments discussing the not-so spectacular airflow of the H440, but I really love the aesthetics of the case.

Also to my surprise, no one has supported me going for a full tower and getting the Enthoo Pro! I guess I'm not the only one who thinks full towers can be a bit too much (for my needs of course).


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 13, 2015)

well, when you have a number of mid towers like the R5 that hold 8 hdd's plus 2 ssd's, can accomadate full length graphics cards, have plenty of wire routing room, can take tall aftermarket cpu coolers and have great airflow, why bother with a full tower?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 13, 2015)

Well, if you're going to go H440 in white, may as well get this one: Upgrade Sale (X-58 Parts and more)


----------



## touchtopaly (May 13, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> well, when you have a number of mid towers like the R5 that hold 8 hdd's plus 2 ssd's, can accomadate full length graphics cards, have plenty of wire routing room, can take tall aftermarket cpu coolers and have great airflow, why bother with a full tower?



Well I don't know how much larger the Enthoo Pro even as a full tower is compared to my two mid tower choices of the H440 and the R5. If it's not that much significantly bigger then I would not mind considering the Enthoo Pro since I've heard nothing but praise about it.


----------



## Valeriant (May 13, 2015)

When you fall in love with a case, go for it man.  But as I say before, you list an LG GH24NSB0 DVD/CD Writer and H440 don't have a 5.25" front bay. Anyway, I can give you rough info that i7 4790K on idle gives me +8' to +10'C of my room temp (when it's at 22'C, the CPU is at 30'-32'C idle). But of course coolers and fans i use and other devices i have play a part, so that temp numbers are relative.


----------



## touchtopaly (May 13, 2015)

Yeah I'm leaning more towards just picking one that when I see it everyday I'll think that it's a great looking case. I watched a Hardwarecanucks video that was solely about comparing the H440 and the R5. The conclusion that they were both great cases in their own right, and there isn't one necessarily superior to the other. Even the cooling concern with the H440, he tested that there was only about a 5 degree difference with the R5 at idle and load. 

Still though, I don't want to take the Enthoo Pro out of the running. Can anyone (who owns it preferably) tell me how much larger it is than the two mid towers I've talked about? I really like the look of this case as well, but it's the size that's a concern.


----------



## azngreentea01 (May 13, 2015)

touchtopaly said:


> So assuming that I will use dual-970s at some point in the future, which mid tower would be the most suitable for this? Again, this is the only expansion I reasonably plan on making.
> 
> NZXT H440
> Fractal Design Define R4
> ...




The H440 Case, It is a very nice looking case, looking sleek, but airflow is bad,  I would only recommend if you are using 1 Graphic card. I have this case, it get a little bit warm with 2 of  my gtx 970 asus strix.


----------



## Jborg (May 13, 2015)

Valeriant said:


> When you fall in love with a case, go for it man.  But as I say before, you list an LG GH24NSB0 DVD/CD Writer and H440 don't have a 5.25" front bay. Anyway, I can give you rough info that i7 4790K on idle gives me +8' to +10'C of my room temp (when it's at 22'C, the CPU is at 30'-32'C idle). But of course coolers and fans i use and other devices i have play a part, so that temp numbers are relative.



Yeah thats one thing to keep in mind is there is no front CD Drive bay on the H440, also too, another thing to realistically keep in mind is the space restriction. 2 970s in SLI inside the H440 would be a tight squeeze, and it would probably run somewhat hot since they would be blowing hot air onto  Each other. I was going to run sLi 970/ originally but decided to just run a single 970 since it was a tight squeeze and I really only needs a single 970 for 1080p.


----------

